# Warranty coverage for Shimano shoes?



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience getting a pair of defective Shimano shoes replaced. I have a pair that is only about a year and a half old and the entire rubber sole of the shoe split open so badly I can't even wear them. My last pair of shoes (Answer) were significantly cheaper and lasted several years longer than this, I only replaced them because they were so old. I bought the shoes new at a Trek store but didn't keep the receipt. I plan on contacting Shimano to see what they say. Anyone ever done this or am I wasting my time?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Prolly wasting your time unless you bought some seriously high end ones. I had a pair that just about made it 2 years or ~3500-4000 miles (where other brands have lasted much longer).


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

Joe Mama said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any experience getting a pair of defective Shimano shoes replaced. I have a pair that is only about a year and a half old and the entire rubber sole of the shoe split open so badly I can't even wear them. My last pair of shoes (Answer) were significantly cheaper and lasted several years longer than this, I only replaced them because they were so old. I bought the shoes new at a Trek store but didn't keep the receipt. I plan on contacting Shimano to see what they say. Anyone ever done this or am I wasting my time?


Same thing happened to me. Sounded like it wasn't worth pursuing so I abused them pretty hard for a season of CX racing.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

1 year warranty on shoes
Warranty


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

I called, they said 1 year but they can be cool if close to 1 year. They have a claim form online or take them to your LBS.


----------

